# Backhoe stabilizer arm lock



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

Backhoe stabilizer arm lock 
Can some one tell me how to get them to release them from the arm and lock the arm up & then how to put them back in the unlock position too. 
I have no clue.
Thanks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Mrsig said:


> Backhoe stabilizer arm lock
> Can some one tell me how to get them to release them from the arm and lock the arm up & then how to put them back in the unlock position too.
> I have no clue.
> Thanks.


I'm not familiar with that set up, My leaky old Case needs chains if I want to keep them up. To me, it seems as though you need to lift the stabilizer slightly higher to take the weight off of the link, so it can be pulled out a free from the anchor pin.
EDIT!
It seems to be spring loaded at the pivot point. It should just pop right off. If you haven't tried moving it yet, get a piece of 2 x 4 or the like and whack it behind what looks like a handle in the center. Swing it towards the tractor and hook it on the bolt to the left in your picture. Again, be prepared to take a little weight off of the stabilizer so it slips right on and off as required.


----------



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

They pull out than rotate down to lock. To unlock pull up and rotate back and push in.


----------

